# Looking For Help In A State That Doesn't Allow MM



## JJGooding (Jan 16, 2011)

Just looking for some advice...I don't have ties to anyone here and with the recent snow storm we've had the couple plants I had were wiped out. I'm looking for a MM helper in my area or mail service if at all possible. If I am breaking any code of conduct forgive me!


----------



## tet1953 (Jan 16, 2011)

If you just want advice or have a question, ask it. As long as you're not asking someone to send you clones or something like that, should be ok.


----------



## tim hardin (Feb 25, 2011)

I too live in a non med state and would like info on how to get some Med. mari.


----------



## hillbillybuds (Mar 23, 2011)

I would like to give it away but dont know anyone, was thinking of asking my doc but dont want to get him mad. I just thur 3 lbs away, it was 2 years old. Well one day I hope to wake up and find someone.


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 23, 2011)

hillbillybuds said:


> I would like to give it away but dont know anyone, was thinking of asking my doc but dont want to get him mad. I just thur 3 lbs away, it was 2 years old. Well one day I hope to wake up and find someone.


*?????*
*I call BS !*
*Unless you're a hermit on a mountain top, we all know SOMEBODY that smokes dank besides ourselves.*
*Or you're Po-Po looking to get someone to try to cop from you !*

*If I'm wrong, then my apologies.*
*But I'm not wrong cause I'm right.*
*And even when I'm right, I could still be wrong. lmao*


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 23, 2011)

lol this thread is tarded.


----------

